
2020 Logo Trend Report - xingyzt
https://www.logolounge.com/articles/2020-logo-trend-report
======
petargyurov
The "Petri Dish" category is interesting - I have never seen it in the wild
actually - and I would never have thought to call it "petri dish".

For me the biggest recent trend, which can be seen in a number of the examples
here (see in Chexmelt, Letter Illusions), is the blue-purple gradient.

I bring this up because even I ended up using it for my business's logo. [0]

I think I came up with around 30 odd designs, each one was trying to be really
smart and have a "hidden meaning". In the end I settled for a simple letter.
Yes, you could say it's boring and I wouldn't blame you.

\---

[0] [https://makely.me](https://makely.me)

